# Remington Rand 1911 what would you do?



## bigmc (Mar 27, 2011)

Traded for the pistol several months ago.  Frame and slide had been duracoated.  Trigger and sights were definitely not USGI and USGI barrel looked pretty rough.  I've taken it all the way down and can't see any evidence of pitting on frame or slide.  Replaced barrel and trigger with non-usgi for better shootability.  Drives me crazy to have a USGI 1911 that doesn't look USGI.  Should I (a) sell or trade it? (b) Have it stripped, reparked and replace parts with military even though it wouldn't be a collectible item?  It would at least be more like the original.  I've been a 1911 fan since Uncle Sam placed one in my hand in the summer of '69 (make a good song title wouldn't it?) during MP training at Ft. Gordon.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 27, 2011)

Being it is a Remington Rand, I would return it as close to original as I could and just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Gun Guru (Mar 28, 2011)

frankwright said:


> Being it is a Remington Rand, I would return it as close to original as I could and just enjoy it for what it is.



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 28, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Traded for the pistol several months ago.  Frame and slide had been duracoated.  Trigger and sights were definitely not USGI and USGI barrel looked pretty rough.  I've taken it all the way down and can't see any evidence of pitting on frame or slide.  Replaced barrel and trigger with non-usgi for better shootability.  Drives me crazy to have a USGI 1911 that doesn't look USGI.  Should I (a) sell or trade it? (b) Have it stripped, reparked and replace parts with military even though it wouldn't be a collectible item?  It would at least be more like the original.  I've been a 1911 fan since Uncle Sam placed one in my hand in the summer of '69 (make a good song title wouldn't it?) during MP training at Ft. Gordon.



this is just what i would do...........

since its been refinished it isnt worth the fortune it was worth before. it went from being a VERY valuable gun, to just being another old 1911 the minute someone refinished it.

that being said, since the collector value is gone, i would make something neat with it. i would cut the front of the slide to accept a fiber optic sight, and i would put bomar target sight on the back. id grond the frame tangs to accept a nice beavertail, and i would high grip the snot out of it. replace the arched MSH with a flat one, and put some nice grips on it. replace the springs in it and get the trigger done really nice. get the slide and frame fit tightened and BOOM, you have a very nice match grade pistol that will shoot one hole all day long. 

but like i said, thats just my opinion.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2011)

*Are you gonna sell it.*

I would turn back as close to orginal as possible. It may not be a collectors dream but it is still a piece of history and it belongs to you. I know how you feel I carried a 1911 in combat and I know how you feel.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 15, 2011)

I would go with a original finish and parts.  It wont be a collector item but it will be special gun for you.


----------



## WTM45 (May 15, 2011)

Build it how you want it to be.  They are meant to be used, not gawked at.  Trust your instincts.


----------

